# Great comics on-line



## zaoshang (Dec 21, 2004)

I've just bumped into this site. It's amazing.

http://www.asofterworld.com/

(click on the Archive link to get the whole list)


----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## StoneGarden (Jan 9, 2005)

There a lot of great comics online.

www.starshipmoonhawk.com (and cosmic feline, which is linked on the main page) is one of my favorites!   8)


----------



## Spudley (Jan 9, 2005)

Online comics are great fun. There's already been a couple of other threads that have touched on this topic already, so you should take a look at them - there's lots of links in them for you to follow 

http://www.writingforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=87734

http://www.writingforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=71829

Me, I'll just repeat what I said before in those topics - my favorite online comic is Freefall. Well worth reading


----------



## blank_page (Mar 4, 2005)

This online comic is really geared towards people who play video games. It is pretty entertaining though.  :wink: 

www.ctrlaltdel-online.com


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Mar 11, 2005)

*Web comics!*

I read a lot of webcomics. Here are some of the best:

www.elfonlyinn.net (Elf Only Inn: A parody of an online fantasy role-playing room)
www.objectionablecontent.net (Objectionable Content: Don't worry; it's not THAT objectionable ^_^)
www.leasticoulddo.com (Least I Could Do)
http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript (Order of the Stick)

Have fun.  :wink:


----------



## Rustem (Mar 12, 2005)

www.achewood.com
www.wigu.com
www.catandgirl.com
www.slowwave.com
www.boasas.com


----------



## triaxiom (Mar 16, 2005)

Fallen
great story; rarely updates though.  Shame.


----------



## Spudley (Mar 16, 2005)

Talking of Freefall (the one I mentioned earlier), did I mention that I was given the honour of a cameo guest appearance in Monday's comic?  

Mark, the author of Freefall, is going through a long list of members of his forum, giving cameos to them, and my turn came up this week.

Yep... Spudley is now a comic-strip character! How good is that? (albeit only in one panel, and not actually doing anything important  )


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Mar 16, 2005)

Spud, has it come out yet?  I didn't see your mention in the strip.


----------



## Spudley (Mar 17, 2005)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> Spud, has it come out yet?  I didn't see your mention in the strip.



Yes - I'm the guy in the background here. (The cameo names aren't shown on the strip, but here are a couple of links to the forum)


----------



## zaoshang (Mar 17, 2005)

Whoa, congratulations  how does that make you feel like?


----------



## Spudley (Mar 17, 2005)

zaoshang said:
			
		

> Whoa, congratulations  how does that make you feel like?



Kinda two-dimensional....    

No seriously, it's really great    I'm just one out of a whole bunch of folk who've got a cameo, but it does feel good. (Thanks Mark!   )


----------



## blademasterzzz (Mar 17, 2005)

I must be a moron, but I don't see how being scetched in one scene, in the background, with no reference, in a huge series of comics would affect you...?


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2005)

The funniest webcomics are:

www.whiteninjacomics.com

and

www.thepbf.com

Trust me, they're hilarious. Especially the latter.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 18, 2005)

Pokey the penguin, anyone?


----------



## EsotericAngel886 (Apr 20, 2005)

My two faves:

http://www.somethingpositive.net

(Be warned....Milholland likes to use his freedom of speech......a lot.)

-and-

http://www.twolumps.net

(if you can't get to Two Lumps through that link, try http://twolumps.keenspace.net)


----------



## Trouserpress (Apr 21, 2005)

The only two I regularly read are White Ninja, as already linked and:

www.elgoonishshive.com

which though a bit "American" for my tastes (I don't really do the whole anime schtick) is still one of the most engaging, witty and downright inventive webcomics I've ever read. If you manage to read past the ropier early material you'll be hooked for life.


----------



## SoLi (Apr 30, 2005)

Snippy said:
			
		

> The funniest webcomics are:
> 
> www.whiteninjacomics.com
> 
> ...



i am in complete agreement, weird that both of those are also both of my favourites.

Also worth a mention:

http://www.toothpastefordinner.com


----------



## Fidelity (May 1, 2005)

This one has collections of popular comic strips.

http://www.ucomics.com


----------

